# Gaslow problem. Opinions please.



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I was drying off in the shower whilst Mrs Davesport was cooking the evening meal. "The gas is'nt working" she cries. I could see that the flames on the hob were looking a little on the feeble side & asked her to open the 2nd bottle. Problem solved.........or so I thought. Read on.

My Gaslow system consists of two 11kg cylinders & a Truma reg. The rubber hoses have recently been changed for the stainless steel versions. Both bottles had been refilled several weeks prior to the trip but were unused. I'd had approx seven days running the fridge, hot water & cooking before what appeared to be bottle No 1 running out.

At the first opportunity I filled up with lpg, however the system only took 10 litres of gas. I was expecting nearer double this amount as I had drained one of the bottles ?

Observations: The ambient temp was probably a little higher than average where I was on Mull. It was almost tropical when the gas started to run out so I guess there would be no problems with evaporation. Bringing the 2nd bottle on line restored the gas pressure immediately. 

So my question is why did the system only take 10 litres of gas ?

Does anyone know what an 11 kg gaslow cylinder weighs when empty & full ?

I've still to refill the system now I'm home again & see how much it takes.

Ideas & theory's please.

TIA Dave.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Dave, the very same thing happened to us recently. When I tried to fill up the bottle only took a few litres before it "blew". I made a few phone calls and posted on one of the motorhome forums, can't remember which one. The upshot was that after speaking to the fellow on the Gaslow stand at the Peterborough show I ended up having to purchase a new regulator :evil: After post and packaging it cost over 60 quid  Since fitting the new regulator everything is back to normal. If you have to go the same way make sure that you know the diameter of your copper inlet pipe, there are 2 sizes.

hth, Nick.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

hi there 

I've had similar issues with my last cylinder... I'm now on my third, but haven't yet put gas in this one, as I couldn't find anywhere to do it.

My second cylinder would only take 12L max, even though 22L is about what you should be able to put in.

My second cylinder also had a defective valve (as did the first one).

I've now got the 'new' type of cylinder with the float gauge on the cylinder, but haven't filled it yet.

I would suggest you call gaslow for a replacement cylinder.

BTW

The weight of the cylinder is stamped on it, somewhere near the bottom.

Gas roughly weighs 1Kg to 2L (please correct me if I'm wrong)

Gaslow should cut off at 80% fill, this idealy should be around 22L, somehow on my first cylinder I got over 26L in mine...


Sorry you are having problems, there seems to be a fair few of us have had issues.


Wilse


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I had similar problems 18 months ago. Turned out to be a faulty regulator. New regulator and swapping to stainless steel hoses did the trick, no problems since.

The original regulator was bunged up due to residue coming off the rubber hoses. 

Trevor


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. 

I think what I'll do is fill the system then weigh both cylinders & compare the result. If I can find out the empty weight of the 11kg cylinder I'll be well on my way to identifying how much gas the problem bottle is taking on.

My reg "could" be faulty but is common to both cylinders & appears outwardly to be performing normally. These Truma regs can be prone to failure especially if fitted low down & fitted with the original rubber hoses. Mine's fitted high up in the gas locker & I've replaced the hoses with stainless ones from Gaslow. If the reg had failed in the closed position I guess opening the 2nd cylinder would have made no difference, which it did.

For the time being my money's on a problem with one or both of the bottles. 

Does anyone know how long the guarantee period is for the Gaslow bottle ?

As I said, thanks for the replies. I'll post more when I have more information

Regards Dave.


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

wilse said:


> Gaslow should cut off at 80% fill, this idealy should be around 22L, somehow on my first cylinder I got over 26L in mine...
> Wilse


I am just in the process of fitting 2 11kg cylinders to my van and reading the instructions it states that on your first fill to watch the gauge and only fill to 22l or 44l for 2 as the 80% valve may not work on this initial fill.


----------



## keithfw (Jul 14, 2007)

Had the same problem and, yes, faulty regulator again. It seems to be the new Truma regulators - I went through two of them - nothing to do with the gas hoses. Changed the regulator for a non truma one I got in Germany and no problem since. (2 years now)


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi all, this ones making interesting reading after all the flack I got when I stated I used a gas refill gadget £30 :lol: 
Wilse you are correct that 1 kg gas = 2 ltr but if you put 26 ltr in your (I assume)11 kg bottle then you overfilled it (more than 80%) so you probably had a faulty cut off valve which may or may not have contributed to your problem :lol: 
May I state again that there is nothing to go wrong with the refill adapter only you brain :lol: no extended pipes no cut off valves etc,IT also uses Only a normal gas/propane regulator @ £5 not a fancy one @£60 :lol: if that gets gundged up :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Not l :lol: at your unfortunate occurrences and I do sympathise but almost everyone slagged the adapter & I off ! Far be it from me to say told you so :lol: 
terry


----------



## tattyhead (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Keithfw
Our truma reg in a Luna 800 failed after one month and had to be replaced . I see that you purchsed one in Germany could you please tell us what the make is and how much, can I purchase one on line.

Regards tattyhead


----------



## keithfw (Jul 14, 2007)

tattyhead said:


> Hi Keithfw
> Our truma reg in a Luna 800 failed after one month and had to be replaced . I see that you purchsed one in Germany could you please tell us what the make is and how much, can I purchase one on line.
> 
> Regards tattyhead


I dont remeber the name of it, sorry. I will have a look when I get the chance and let you know. The other option my mate has is an ordinary Propane regulators fitted on the bottles and a simple changeover valve in the low pressure line. His has worked like that for years. No probs with gaslow bottles as it fits straight on them I think.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Ahhem.....all you lot in the cheap seats up the back there :lol: I'd like to keep this thread on topic if you puleez. I'm trying to collect enough information to make a decision on what parts have failed if any. I've filled the system at a different station but cant get the bottles out yet as family duties & the rain have taken over.

Does anyone know if the filling penetration on the Gaslow bottle is fitted with a non return valve ? IE can I remove the filling hose from the bottle without causing another Buntsfield 8O 

TIA Dave.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Greetings,

Speaking to a Gaslow user recently, he stated that he had the same problems, only filling a few litres each time, however he was advised to close both bottle valves before filling and that, he says, cleared the problem.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow*

Hi

As Peter mentions, the cylinders need to be in the closed position when filling.

In respect of Gaslow, I have had a total of three leaks with three Gaslow systems. Well, the first system was leak free, the second system had two leaks and the third system had a leak!

R

Saying all that, I do like the concept.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi from the cheap seats :lol: they have a non return valve fitted into the bottle bit so you can take off the filling hose and of corse turn the other valve off enabling you to remove the bottle.Hope this helps :lol: but if unsure about it don't mess BOOM BOOM :lol: :wink: 
TERRY


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

All my gas shot out from god knows where when in France and although the gas was turned off at the bottles, the missus was still boiling the kettle. 8O 

It took about 2 hours for the gas to stop leaking out but I could not work out where it came from so I called up Chelston who fitted it and they came straight back to me with two Gaslow agents near to me in Brittany.

But as hols were coming to an end I decided to stay gasless until I got back to UK and then rang up Gaslow.

A very nice man came down and changed the bottles for a new type made from a new manufacturer as I understand. It appears from what I have picked up that the old type bottles had some problems caused by the company building them and I understand that the new ones coming out from a new supplier are virtullly trouble .... BANG...(sorry to frighten you. I was having a little joke  ) free.

There is a shortage of new bottles I understand but I think I would make it a priority to get them.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Gaslow Problems*

I had a similar problem with my Gaslow bottle when in Portugal.

The gas at the hob was very low so I changed over the manual changeover to my BP Gaslight cylinder and all was well.

I later went to top up the Gaslow bottle and it only took about 7 litres.

On investigation, both the Gaslow and BP Gaslight perform faultlessly when hooked straight on to the regulator.

I've since found out that there have been faulty manual changeover valves and since I got mine at the York show, looking to get a replacement under warranty.

At the moment, I've just got the Gaslow straight on to the regulator but I've had to replace the W20 washers as they don't like being removed/replaced.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

For the time being I'm at an Impasse. The LPG penetrations into the bottles do not appear to have any non return valves fitted. As soon as I crack the connection at the bottle neat LPG is spilling out 8O 

Looks like a call to Gaslow on Monday.

Any advances ?

Dave.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Dave,are you letting the gas escape enough? it will have some in the pipeline but not that much.It deffo should have a non return valve / autoshut off -- weather it is working ia another matter -- If it is not working the bottles are g/teed for 15 yrs :wink: get them replaced under this :lol: 
lppk at Gaslows web site it says on there about g/t AND non return valve 
If you cannot find the info let me know and I shall C&P it on here for you.
yours from the cheap seats :lol: terry


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

http://www.gaslow.co.uk/pdf/INSTRUC_inside_UK.pdf
look at TRANFERING REMOVING,BOTTLES just after the m/h timberland pics
terry


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Right, I'm back. 

Thanks for the assistance especially from the cheap seats at the back :lol: 

Once I got a bit peace & quiet I removed the bottles one at a time with the filling lines still attached. I weighed the bottles on Mrs Davesport's extra heavy duty scales . 

The weights are 22.1 Kg & 22.5 Kg. I topped these off today with 4 litres of LPG. This ties in with my average consumption of just over a litre of LPG per day. The 0.4 Kg difference could be down to a vareity of factors, but basically both bottles are full. 

If the bottle still contained gas, which it obviously did when the pressure was getting low it points to the reg being faulty. Possibly not passing when the cylinder/s are in a partially full state.

I'll call Gaslow on Monday & get their opinion.

Many thanks for the assist. Dave.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

As a follow up.

After a quick call to Gaslow, Richard reckons that my reg's become contaminated by the plasticizer from the rubber hoses. I changed the hoses a couple of months back to the stainless ones but the yellow oily stuff was evident at the regulator ends of the rubber hoses. On removal I blew the hoses through with compressed air & there were several droplets of the yellow stuff from each hose. I guess enough has found its way up the lines & dropped into the reg. 

If Brownhills are as good as their word I'll be in possesion of a new regulator in the next few days. Watch this space.

Apparently if the reg is knackered you can't blow through it in the direction of the gas flow whereas with a undamaged reg you can :idea: 

D.


----------

